# Walking a Puppy



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wanted to share something that I discovered quite by accident. I was having tons of trouble getting my 11 mo puppy to walk properly. He would wander and chase leaves, dogs anything that moved and I ended up picking him up a lot. I seen a lot of small dogs owners doing this and I wanted mine to be able to go on a proper walk. I bought a stroller so I could take him with me on my walks around the neighborhood. The other day I took him out of the stroller to let him walk a bit and I kept pushing the stroller as if he were in it and all of a sudden he began to walk fast right beside the stroller and me. When he tried to stray I put him back in. After a bit I took him out again and he walked proper again. After half hr he went to the front of the stroller and asked to get in. He HATED the stroller before this happened. I was amazed how smart he was and caught on quick. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol thats cute


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> lol thats cute



Liza, It was!! they are just living dolls aren't they?


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Sammie said:


> I wanted to share something that I discovered quite by accident. I was having tons of trouble getting my 11 mo puppy to walk properly. He would wander and chase leaves, dogs anything that moved and I ended up picking him up a lot. I seen a lot of small dogs owners doing this and I wanted mine to be able to go on a proper walk. I bought a stroller so I could take him with me on my walks around the neighborhood. The other day I took him out of the stroller to let him walk a bit and I kept pushing the stroller as if he were in it and all of a sudden he began to walk fast right beside the stroller and me. When he tried to stray I put him back in. After a bit I took him out again and he walked proper again. After half hr he went to the front of the stroller and asked to get in. He HATED the stroller before this happened. I was amazed how smart he was and caught on quick. :thumbsup:


N U iz a purdy smart Mom too! )) thanks for sharing. GOOD job!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good job! :thumbsup: Does he like being carried in a carrier too yet?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

SilkamMaltese said:


> N U iz a purdy smart Mom too! )) thanks for sharing. GOOD job!


Thanks, I am a slow learner. He is way ahead of me. He is doing better each day. Still have to put him back sometimes, but he know if I lean over so he starts walking again 'most' of the times. People laugh when they drive by, but I don't care. I was hoping others would see this trick. Would saved me if I'd known to order stroller sooner. 



The A Team said:


> Good job! :thumbsup: Does he like being carried in a carrier too yet?


Thanks! He does not mind it. Even asked to get in. He sits real good in it. I think he would rather walk, but he will take any thing or way if it means "outside". He is a tough little :walklikeanegyptian:walker type (dirty :w00t: feet). Just not trained worth a hoot yet. He will learn I can tell. Mommy is a different story:HistericalSmiley:.....He is trained now to stay in his car seat.


----------

